# Heart is melting



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh my god. Guess what. It's grad time and my class cites in their class reps which will speak at the cerimonie. And I got picked. But it gets better. My crush got picked too. So we get to work on a speech together. It's soooo exiting. And I have a feeling he likes me. So basically today was the best day ever.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Chooses not cites


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

awesome good luck


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Good luck!


----------

